# Chewing on furniture...and we're 2 years old!!



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I would do that. I have Leo in the crate and Ciggy out and it doesn't seem to be an issue. Better than redecorating.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would put her back in the crate when you are gone. She sounds like she is feeling anxious or bored. They wont be mad at each other if one is in the crate and one out. It is safer for her because one day she might chew something that could really hurt her. Can you give her something like a frozen kong with goodies in it to keep her busy while you are gone?


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

pdbrady1 said:


> I need some help here before I go crazy!! I have 2 goldens, who are 2 1/2 and 2 years old. They have sucessfully been out of their crates for about 6 months now with no problems, until lately. I'm having trouble with my 2 year old...she was a rescue dog that we got at 5 months old. She has always been a bit needy and crazy for lack of a better word. Everything was fine until a few weeks ago. We noticed that some of the trim next to our carpet was chewed on. A week later, I caught her doing it right behind me! She of course got in trouble, got sprayed in the mouth with bitter apple and got put in a "time out". She now has turned to my end tables in the living room and chews the corners of them. I have sprayed them with bitter apple, sprayed her, and I am not sure what to do from here. We are having a baby at the end of April and right now the dog crates are in the baby room (they still sleep in there at night). So I'm to the point where I want to but Bailey in the crate again while we are at work, and leave my other one out, but I don't know if that is a good idea either  I'm so confused...please someone help!!


I have had the same issues please read my thread naughty or untrained golden on main discussion, i got some great feedback.


----------

